# Cars mentioned most in rap songs: where does BMW rank?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Rappers are always integrating car makes and models into their lyrics. Bentley, Benz, BMW, the 64' Impala and many others make their way into rap songs. Which models are the favorites though and where does BMW rank on the list? While you can probably figure out some of the list based on songs you've heard, Cuepoint decided to go all scientific and analyze rap lyric data from Rap Genius. Rap Genius is dedicated to crowd-sourced (and artist/producer-sourced) annotation of rap lyrics/beats.

It turns out that BMW isn't so popular in rap, being mentioned in just over 1000 songs, while Mercedes-Benz looks to be clearly the most popular brand on the list. It's no real surprise that Cadillac and Chevrolet were also up near the top. The ever popular 64' Impala, was found to be mentioned the most out of all other models.

I guess rappers just find the Benz more of a status symbol than the BMW, or maybe the name Mercedes-Benz/Benz just fits better into more songs...

_Source Cuepoint_


----------



## veery (Feb 25, 2015)

Finding rhymes for BMW may be a challenge, although bimmer rhymes with swimmer, skimmer, simmer, dimmer, and more. Lamborghini and bikini make a good match. There's Benz and henz and menz and spends and rends and lends and depends. Mercedes and Hades and ladies (not too common in rap) and no way dees, and well, you get the idea. Cadillac and got your back.


----------



## Nick_lato12 (Jun 20, 2015)

Most of never heard fetty I swear I hear him mention a Beamer every song


----------



## aaronrunflat (Jul 6, 2015)

I think the most surprising fact here is that Ford has *ever* been mentioned in a rap song.


----------



## Poucan127 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol @ Subaru


----------



## bmw740bmw (Aug 18, 2015)

aaronrunflat said:


> I think the most surprising fact here is that Ford has *ever* been mentioned in a rap song.


when jay z says "she plays with my dick in my truck" i like to imagine a blacked out expedition


----------



## infinityplusone (Jul 24, 2015)

bmw740bmw said:


> when jay z says "she plays with my dick in my truck" i like to imagine a blacked out expedition


He also said "We don't drive x5's, we give em to baby mamas" lolololololololol


----------

